# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Mjalti

## abdurrahman_tir

Ketu do te permendim disa menyra te mjekimit me mjalt, duke u bazuar ne keshillat e Pejgamberit [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem]. 


1. Duke pire mjaltin e shkrire ne uje, te gjitha njollat e zoreve do te zhduken 

2. Ngrenia e rregullt e mjaltit ndihmon ne perforcimin e te mbajturit mend (memorien e forcon) si dhe forcon trupin fizikisht.

3. Nese mjalti pihet i tretur ne uje te ngrohte, ndihmon kunder diarese. 

4. Nese mjalti pihet i tretur ne uje te ftohte, ndihmon kunder kapesllekut. 

5. Me perdorimin e mjaltit pastrohet gjaku dhe lehtesohet qarkullimi i tij neper trup 

6. Mjalti eshte ilaqi i vetem per sherimin e te rahurit te shpejte te zemres (tahikardia). 

7. Mjalti krijon lehtesim te organizmit, ndersa sheqeri e rendon ate. 

8. Mjalti qe pihet i nxehte per 7 minuta perzihet me gjakun, ndersa i ftohte per 20 minuta. 

9. Kur hahet mjalti lukthi punon ne rregull dhe nuk nevojiten pluhra dhe ilaqra per te ndihmuar perpunimin. 

10. Mjalti largon dhembjet ne sy, duke e ferkuar me gisht te pastert syrin. 

11. Per anemiket, mjalti eshte bombe gjaku. 

12. Per dhembjet e eshtrave ngrenia e mjaltit eshte ilaq i padiskutueshem. 

13. Te semuret nga verdha, ne qofte se mengjes dhe mbremje hane mjalt, per
15-20 dite ajo do te sherohet. 

14. Mjalti largon ngerqin e nervave. 

15. Mjalti ndihmon ne rritjen dhe zhvillimin e femijeve. 

16. Personave qe jane nervoz, si dhe atyre qe s'kane gjume, mjalti u ndihmon per t'u qetesuar 

17. Ai i cili ha mjalt nuk mundet me pase kaps dhe as qe mund t'i krijohen hemorroidet. 

18. Nese mjalti tretet ne qumesht te ngorhte zhduken skrajat e zorreve. 

19. Nese mjaltin lyeni mbi material te nxehur dhe ate e veni mbi qafe ose ne gjoks, dhembjet e fytit menjehere largohen. Kjo behet kur kemi ndezje te krajnikeve dhe angine. 

20. Nese sasi e caktuar e mjaltit perzihet me vishnje dhe shperlahet fyti disa here ne dite era e keqe nga goja menjeher do te largohet. 

21. Mjalti perdoret per sherimin e semundjes 'stalni aigan' plages se qelbosur. Plagen e atille duhet menjehere me e lyer me mjalte, ndersa te semurit duhet dhene qe te haje 10-15 here. Shepjte do te verehet permiresimi. 

22. Mjalti nderpret dhimbjet e stomakut. 

23. Plaget e zorreve dhe te lukthit mjalti shume shpejte i sheron. Gjate nje jave duhet ngrene der ne 4 kg mjalte. Nese edhe aq hame edhe per tri jave, qe bashe te behet nje muaj nga ithati i stomakut nuk do te ngelet asnje shenje. Thote Dr. Kolosau: 'Kete vete personalisht e kam provuar ne 97 paciente dhe ne femijen tim dhe kam fituar 100 % rezultate pozitive. ' 

24. Nese dhembjet e shpines dhe shpatullave, vendet ku ndjehet dhembja, i lyejm me mjalte e mbi te veme biber pluhur, te shtypur, dhembjet menjehere largohet. 

25. Pickima e bletes eshte ilaq kunder reumes. Kohe pas kohe duhet lejuar qe bleta ti kafshoje vendet e prekura nga dhembjet reumatike. 

26. Femijet te cilet urinojne ne shtrat duhet te hane mjalte dhe kjo semundje do t'ju nderpritet. 



Marre nga libra: Hixhameja sunnet Pejgamberik dhe mrekulli mjeksore 
Autor: Shehab el-Bedri Jasin

----------


## ardis

faleminderit per keshillat ,me duket se ke harruar efektin qe ka mjalti ne  potencen seksuale,

----------


## saura

> faleminderit per keshillat ,me duket se ke harruar efektin qe ka mjalti ne  potencen seksuale,


Shto dhe arrat. :Lulja3:

----------


## IL__SANTO

> Ketu do te permendim disa menyra te mjekimit me mjalt, duke u bazuar ne keshillat e Pejgamberit [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem]. 
> 
> 
> 1. Duke pire mjaltin e shkrire ne uje, te gjitha njollat e zoreve do te zhduken 
> 
> 2. Ngrenia e rregullt e mjaltit ndihmon ne perforcimin e te mbajturit mend (memorien e forcon) si dhe forcon trupin fizikisht.
> 
> 3. Nese mjalti pihet i tretur ne uje te ngrohte, ndihmon kunder diarese. 
> 
> ...


Kot me pyet sa i bie qe te marresh ne muaj te konsumosh sasi te tille Mjalti???


P.s Kur mjalti qenka kaq i mire pse i kane shpikur Ilacet???

----------


## abdurrahman_tir

> Kot me pyet sa i bie qe te marresh ne muaj te konsumosh sasi te tille Mjalti???
> 
> 
> P.s Kur mjalti qenka kaq i mire pse i kane shpikur Ilacet???


qe te ti shesin ty edhe te bejne lek per vete

----------


## SenI_99

jam dakort me ju me te vertet mjalti esht ilaç per shum semundje,mua me shpetoj nga operacioni ne lukth.

----------


## Arber gerguri

Per te ber bletet nje gjys kg. mjalte, duhet qe te marrin nektarin e me shum se 30.000 luleve.

Vallë, nga gjitha keto lule, a nuk mund te jet njera nga keto lule sherim. 

Njeri permendi barnat, e vertet qe edhe barnat jam sherim, por edhe keto jan nga lulet dhe bime te ndryshme. Per dallim nga mjalti, barnat prodhohen nga njerez, qe nganjeher jan sheruese nganjeher mund te bejn edhe dëm, ndryshe nga kjo mjalti prodhohet nga nje insekt, qe Allahu s.w.t e inspiron ate, dhe me vullnetin e Tij, nga bleta prodhohet mjalte e embel, qe eshte shume per t'u çuditur sepse edhe insektet tjera marrin nektar nga lulet, por prodhojne apo jashtqesin mbeturina.

Allahu s.w.t ne kur'an thot:

*16:68.	Zoti yt i dha instinkt bletës: “Ndërto shtëpi nëpër kodra (male), nëpër drunj (pemë) dhe nëpër kulmet që ata (njerëzit) i ndërtojnë.
16:69.	Pastaj ha nga të gjitha (llojet) frutat dhe futu nëpër rrugët e nënshtruara (e të mësuara) prej Zotit tënd. Nga barqet e tyre (të bletëve) del lëng, ngjyra e të cilit është e ndryshme dhe në të cilin ka shërim (bar-ilaç) për njerëz. Edhe në këtë ka arsye për atë popull që mendon thellë.*

----------


## Black_Water

MJALTI NGA KENDVESHTRIMI MJEKESOR

Per te bere nje kilogram mjalt bletes i duhet te pershkoj 360-460 mije km laregesi.Kjo largesi eshte per 11 here me e gjate se gjatesia e ekuatorit te rruzullit tokesor.Mrekulli te veqant paraqesin prizmat gjashtekendeshe te hojeve (nje matematike e larte).Mjalti permbane 14-20% uje,sheqer,materie azotike vitamina etj,,,,
Sipas hulumtimeve shkencore-biokimike,eshte vertetuar se mjalti permban keto elemente,te cilat jane te domosdoshme per organizmin:
Aluminiumin:---ne organizem luan rol si antiinflamtor ne mukozen e lukthit dhe te zorreve.
Bizmuti:---sherben si ilaq i fuqishem kunder sifilisit
Hekuri:---i sili ne 1kg mjalt gjendet ne sasi prej 11.05 mg,eshte i domosdoshem ne enzimet e frymemarrjes se qelizave te organizmit.
Ari---ka rendesi kunder infeksioneve ne organizem
Kaliumi---sherben ne organizem si perberes dhe lidhes i albumineve dhe te glikogjenit.
Kalciumi---pa pranin e te cilit eshte e pamundur zhvillimi i organizmit,akzistimi i botes bimore dhe shtazore.
Natrium----Mungesa e natriumit shkakton dobesim te muskujve ne organizem,rraskapitje,humbje oreksi,etje,vjellje dhe pengesa ne funksionimin e veshkeve etj.....

Mjalti si ilaq perdoret te keto semundje:
-semundjet e lekures
-semundjet e organeve te tretjes
-semundjet e melqise
-semundjet e veshkeve
-semundjet e zemres
-semunjdet e sistemit nervor
-semundjet e syrit
-semundjet gjenitale femerore
-semunjdet e organeve te frymemarrjes dhe semundjet elergjike.

----------


## BaNi!

Shume faleminderit vella

----------


## ~Geri~

> Shto dhe arrat.


Edhe voj Ulliri futi dhe 10 gr qumesht blete dhe thuaj ik pirdhu Red Bullit pastaj.

----------


## ILMGAP

Nëse do më lejohej të ju postoja dhe për ilaqin tjetër Fara e Zezë, për të cilën Aishja R.A thotë : *"Fara e Zezë, Ilaq i çdo Smundjeje."*

*Fara e zezë*

Megjithese kjo bimë e ka marrë emrin habtul bereke (fara e bekuar) për shkak të vetive të saja kuruese ajo është e quajtur me shumë emra si: fara e zezë, nigella sativa, habbetus-sevda, etj... por megjithatë emri më i përdorur është fara e zezë. 

Megjithëse në vendet arabe përdorimi i saj është i mirënjohur, në Shqipëri apo në viset e ndryshme shqiptare kjo bimë gati nuk njihet apo nuk është bërë si ilaç i praktikueshëm në ambjentet familjare apo edhe tek ato të mjekësisë popullore. Megjithëse ajo përmban fuqi kuruese shumë të mira ashtu siç po vlerësohet nga të gjithë institucionet perëndimore të cilat tani kanë filluar ta perdorin këtë bime për të kuruar sëmundje të ndryshme. Për këtë bimë, Pejgamberi, Muhammedi salallahu alejhi ve sel-lem, ka thënë: 

Ka sherim te fara e zezë për të gjitha sëmundjet përveç vdekjes. [Sahih el-Buhari: 5688] 

Nigela sativa ose fara e zezë besohet të jetë indigjene ndaj zonës mesdhetare por është e kultivuar në vende të tjera të botes duke përfshirë Arabinë Saudite, vendet afrikano-veriore dhe pjesë të Azisë. 

Farat e zeza janë të vogla dhe me qime dhe jo më tepër sesa 3mm në gjatësi, farat e zeza origjinojnë nga bima euroaziatike (Foeniculum vulgare) ose (Nigela sativa) nga familja e Ranunculaceae. 

Bima i ndan gjethet në menyrë të përkryer me lulet e bluta, të bardha dhe vishnje. Lulet rriten në deget e saja ndërsa gjethet rriten për kundër njëra tjetrës në çifte. Gjethet e saja të poshtme janë të vogla ndërsa gjethet e saja sipër janë të gjata (6-10 cm). Kërcelli i saj rritet deri ne 34 -39 cm ndërsa frutet e saja, farat e zeza, piqen. 

Nigela sativa riprodhohet me veten e saj dhe formon një frut në formë kapsule e cila përmban shumë fara trigonale të bardha. Kur frutet e kapsulës piqen, ajo hapet dhe farat që ajo permban i ekspozohen ajrit, duke u bërë të zeza në ngjyrë (farat e zeza). 

Historia e farës së zezë 

Fara e zezë (nigela sativa) është zbuluar në varrin e mumjes Tutankhamon duke lënë për të kuptuar që ajo ka luajtur një rol të rëndësishëm në praktikat e lashta të Egjyptit. Megjithëse roli i saj unik në kulturën egjyptiane është i panjohur. 

Diocoredes, një doktor i lashtë grek i shekullit të parë e ka regjistruar farën e zezë si një shëruese e dhimbjeve të kokes, dhimbjeve të dhëmbëve, rrjedhjeve të gjakut nga hundët dhe krimbat e zorrëve. Grekët e lashtë gjithashtu e kanë përdorur si një diuretik për të ndihmuar në kohën e menstruacioneve si dhe për të shtuar prodhimin e qumështit. 

el-Biruni (973-1048), i cili kompozoi një ilaç mbi origjinat e ilaçeve indiane dhe kineze, përmend që fara e zezë është një lloj fare e quajtur el-Uanak në dialektin Sigzi. 

Ibën Sina (980-1037), në më të famshmit nga volumet e tij, i quajtur Kanuni i mjekësisë i shikuar nga të tjerët si libri më i famshëm në tërë historinë e mjekësisë, i referohet fares së zezë se ...stimulon energjinë e trupit dhe ndihmon në ripërtëritjen nga lodhja... 

Fara e zezë është gjithashtu e përmendur në listen e ilaçeve natyrale në librin el-Tib el-Nebevi nga Ibën Kajjim el-Xheuzijje (Mjekësia e Pejgamberit) dhe sipas traditës profetike: përdoreni farën e zezë sepse në te ka shërim për çdo sëmundje përveç vdekjes. Kjo referencë profetike në pershkrimin e farës së zeze si ka nje sherim per çdo semundje shihet nga kërkimet e tanishme që kanë provuar fakte të mjaftueshme që tregojnë se fara e zezë permban një aftësi të madhe për të ngritur sistemin mbrojtës- nëse përdoret vazhdimisht. Fraza profetike përdoreni faren e zezë gjithashtu thekson përdorimin e vazhdueshëm të farës së zezë. 

Përbërja primare e farës së zezë 

Ashtu si fakti i prezantuar në ketë seksion që do të tregojë, është shumë e mundsme që ashtu siç shkenca e mjekësisë mëson vazhdimisht rreth farës së zezë, një ose më tepër përbërës aktiv mund të kombinohen në një recete farmaceutike për kushte të veçanta. Nëse kjo ndodh, është gjithashtu e mundshme që fara e zezë mund të përzihet me kimikate dhe kështu të bëhet një ilaç shumë më i fuqishëm. 

Ndërsa është e disktueshme që përzierja me kemikate mund ta shtojë efektivitetin e farës së zezë në trajtimin e disa kushteve specifike, principet shëruese të farës së zezë në formën e saj të pastërt, në formën e saj natyrale duhet të mirren si të sakta. 

Fara e zezë në formën e saj të kompletuar, formën natyrale vepron në mbështetje të procesit shërues të vetë trupit në tejkaliminm e sëmundjes ose përmbajtjen e shëndetit. Vepron mbi pjesë ose sistemin e trupit pa e shqetësuar në vende të tjera. 

Efekti ushqyes i kombinimit të farës së zezë dhe vlerës mjeksore jo vetëm që e ndihmon atë të çlirohet nga kushtet e tashme por gjithashtu e ndihmon ndërtimin më tej të rezistencës kundër sëmundjeve të ardhshme. 

Ndërsa faktet historike sugjerojnë që përdorimi i farës së zezë është për një numër të gjërë sëmundjesh, këtu përmendëm vetëm disa prej kërkimeve më të fundit mbi farën e zezë. 

Veçanërisht ata që merren me tregi duhet të sjellin ne vendet tona nga kjo bimë. Kjo bime po ashtu shitet në produkte të shumta si vaj, erëza çaji, sapunë për fytyrë. Ka plotë rrjete në internet që e shesin këtë bimë në këto produkte të cilat janë shumë të mira për shëndetin por gjithashtu janë një sunnet i të Dërguarit të Allahut. 

Për shtjellime të më tejshme të dobive të kësaj bime referohuni tek Librat e Ibën Kajimit dhe Sujutit të cilët flasin për mjekësinë e Pejgamberit, salallahu alejhi ve sel-lem.

----------


## ajzberg

> Shto dhe arrat.


Thone se Adriano kur u mbyll ne dhome me Klaudjan [sipas variantit kinematografik]kishte konsumuar shume mjalte .............dhe arra........... :Lulja3:

----------


## Apollyon

Faleminderit per keshillat, un e konsumoj mjaltin po jo 3 kg ne jave, plus qe kemi rene ne hall se skemi ku te gjejm mjalt te mire, sepse zakonisht shitete vetem mjalti perpunuar ne fabrika qe kan vetem esence mjalti. Veshtire eshte te gjejm mjalt te mire ne shqiperi.

Gjithsesi  mjalti dihet qe eshte ilac per njeriun.

Teme shum e bukur edhe informuese.

----------


## _Mersin_

*Perdorimi i Mjaltit me Kanelle*
FAKTET MBI MJALTIN DHE KANELLËN


Është konstatuar se përzierja e mjaltit me kanellë shëron shumë sëmundje. Mjalti është prodhuar në shumë vende të botës. Weekly World News, revistë në Kanadë, në numrin e saj të datës 17 janar 1995 ka përmendur listën vijuese të sëmundjeve që mund të shërohen me mjaltë dhe kanellë sipas hulumtimit të disa shkencëtarëve të Përëndimit.

SËMUNDJET E ZEMRËS:

Përgatite një qull nga mjalti dhe pluhuri i kanellës, lyeje bukën me te apo flegra të bukës, apo lloj tjetër buke, në vend të xhelatinës dhe marmelatës dhe haje rregullisht për mëngjes (kafjall). Ajo zvogëlon kolestorolin në arterie dhe e shpëton pacientin nga sulmi në zemër. Poashtu atyre që tashmë e kanë përjetuar sulmin në zemër, nëse ata e marrin këtë ilaç për çdo ditë, atyre ua parandalon sulmin tjetër në zemër. Përdorimi i rregullt i ilaçit të përmendur më lartë normalizon frymëmarrjen dhe forcon të rrahurat e zemrës.

Në Amerikë dhe Kanada, shtëpi të ndryshme të shëndetit kanë trajtuar me sukses pacientët dhe kanë konstatuar se pasi që arteriet e vjetra dhe venat e humbin fleksibilitetin e tyre dhe bllokohen, mjalti dhe kanella i rigjallërojnë arteriet dhe venat e tilla.

ARTRITI:

Pacientët që vuajnë nga sëmundja e artritit mund ta marrin këtë ilaç për çdo ditë, në mëngjes dhe mbrëmje, një gotë uji të nxehtë me dy lugë mjaltë dhe një një lugë çaji me pluhur kanelle. Nëse ata e marrin këtë rregullisht madje edhe artriti kronik mund të shërohet. Në studimet e fundit të kryera në Universitetin e Kopenhagës, është konstatuar se kur mjekët kanë trajtuar pacientët e tyre me këtë lloj ilaçi të përzier (një lugë mjaltë dhe gjysmë luge pluhur kanelle) para mëngjesikafjalli ata kishin vënë re se brenda një jave nga 200 njerëz, 73 pacientëve krejtësisht ju kishin pushuar dhembjet dhe brenda një muaji , shumica e pacientëve që nuk kanë mundur të ecin më parë ose të lëvizin përreth për shkak të artritit kanë filluar të ecin pa ndier më dhimbje.

INFEKTIME TË FSHIKZËS:

Merri dy lugë supe me pluhur kanelle dhe një lugë çaji mjaltë, vendosi në ujë të vluartë vakët dhe pije atë. Ajo përzierje (ilaç) i shkatërron mikrobet në fshikëz (fshikëz urine).

DHIMBJE DHËMBI:

Përgatite një pastë nga një lugë çaji pluhur kanelle dhe pesë lugë çaji mjaltë dhe veji në dhëmbin që të dhemb. Kjo procedurë mund të aplikohet tri herë në ditë deri sa të ndalet dhimbja e dhëmbit.


KOLESTOROLI:

Dy lugë çaji mjaltë dhe tri lugë çaji pluhur të kanellës, të përzier në 16 unca (një uncë=28,35 gr. ose perafersisht 0.5 L) në ujë çaji, t'i jepet pacientit që vuan  e ka të rritur kolestorolin, është vërejtur se ia zvogëlon nivelin e kolestorolit në gjak 10% brenda 2 orëve. Siç u përmend te pacientët që vuajnë nga sëmundja e artritit , nëse merret-përdoret tri herë në ditë, shërohet cilido lloj kolestoroli. Sipas informatave të marra në revistën e përmendur mjaltai i pastër që merret me ushqim shkakton zvogëlimin e ankesave nga kolestoroli.

FTOHJET:

Ata njerëz që vuajnë nga ftohjet e zakonshme apo të mëdha duhet ta marrin një lugë të vakët me mjaltë me ¼ e lugës pluhur kanelle në ditë në kohëzgjatje prej 3 ditësh. Ky procesmarrja e ilaçit në këtë mënyrë do të shërojë shumicën e ftohjeve kronike dhe do ti pastrojë sinuset.

DHIMBJET E BARKUT:

Mjalti kur të merret me pluhur kanelle, shëron dhimbjet e stomakut dhe gjithashtu e pastron stomakun nga ulcerat-i thatët që nga rrënjët.


GAZËRAT:

Sipas studimeve të bëra në Indi dhe Japoni, është konstatuar se, nëse mjalti mirret me pluhur kanelle barku pastrohet prej gazrave.

SISTEMI IMUN:

Përdorimi i përditshëm i mjaltit me pluhur kanelle forcon sistemin imun dhe e mbron organizmin nga bakteriet dhe sulmet virale.

Shkencëtarët kanë zbuluar se mjalti përmban vitamina të ndryshme dhe hekur në sasi të mëdha. Përdorimi i vazhdueshëm i mjaltit i forcon rruazat e gjakut për ti luftuar bakteriet dhe sëmundjet virale.


DISPEPSIA-MOSTRETJA:

Pluhuri i kanellës i spërkatur në një lugë çaji me mjaltë, që merret para ushqimi, liron thartirë dhe i tretë ushqimet më të rënda.


MOSPLAKJA (PLAKJA E NGADALSHME):

Çaji i përbërë nga mjalti dhe pluhuri i kanellës, kur të merren me rregull mund të ndikojë në mos plakje. Merri 4 lugë mjaltë, 1 lugë pluhur kanelle dhe 3 gota uji e vloji ato për çaj. Pije ¼ e gotës, 3-4 herë në ditë. Atëherë si rezultat i saj lëkurën do ta kesh të freskët të butë dhe jo të rrudhur - të plakur.

PUÇËRRAT:

Pasta e përbërë nga tri lugë çaji me mjaltë dhe një lugë çaji me pluhur kanelle. Përdore këtë pastë në puçrra para se të biesh për të fjetur dhe laji ato ditën e nesërme në mëngjes me ujë të nxehtë. Nëse e përdor për çdo ditë për dy javë rresht, ti largon puçrrat që nga rrënjët e tyre.

INFEKTIME TË LËKURËS:

Përdorimi i mjaltit dhe pluhurit të kanellës në masë të barabartë në pjesë të infektuara shëron ekzemën-dermatitisin, qéretin (ringworm) dhe të gjitha llojet e infeksioneve.

HUMBJA E PESHËS:

Përdorimi i përditshëm në mëngjes gjysmë ore para mëngjesi-kafjalli në stomakun e zbrazët dhe në mbrëmje para fjetjes, pi mjaltë dhe pluhur të vluar në një gotë uji.

Nëse këtë e përdorë rregullisht, kjo ta zvogëlon peshën. Gjithashtu pirja e kësaj përzierje rregullisht nuk lejon të akumulohet dhjamë-yndyrë madje edhe nëse ai person merr kalori të mëdha.

KANCERI:

Në studimet e fundit të bëra në Japoni dhe Australi është zbuluar se kanceri në nje fazë të lartë të zhvillimit të tij në stomak dhe eshtra është shëruar me sukses. Pacientët që vuajnë nga këto kancere të tilla duhet të marrin për çdo ditë një lugë çaji mjaltë dhe një lugë çaji
pluhur kanelle në kohëzgjatje prej 30 ditësh.


LODHJA:

Në studimet e fundit të bëra është konstatuar se përbërja e sheqerit në mjaltë është më shumë ndihmëse se dëmtuese e fuqisë së trupit. Qytetarët e moshuar, të cilët marrin mjaltë dhe pluhur kanelle në masë të njëjtë janë më vigjilent dhe fleksibël. Dr.Milton i cili e ka bërë këtë studim thotë se gjysmë luge e çajit me mjaltë që merret në një gotë uji dhe ajo spërkatet me pluhur kanelle, kur të merret për ditë pas fshirjes dhe rreth orës 3 pas ditë, kur vitaliteti i trupit fillon të bie, ai ilaç e rrit vitalitetin në trup brenda një jave.

----------


## ILMGAP

* MJALTI DHE USHQIMI I FRESKËT*


_Mjalti i ka të gjitha vetitë ushqyese që i duhen njeriut, dhe për ta bërë vërtetuar këtë, po e theksoj se një kg mjalti  ka vlera ushqyese sa 50 kokrra vezë ose sa 2.5 kg mish viçi. Më së miri është që të përdoret me lugë të drurit, plastikës apo aluminit. Luga e hekurt ia dëmton mjaltit fermentet dhe mikroelementet kryesore të tij._

*  Mjalti dhe përdorimi i tij*

_Mjalti përdoret për ushqim, për ëmbëlsira dhe për ilaçe. Mjalti ruhet në dy gjendje: e para është gjendja e lëngët, kurse e dyta është gjendja e ngurtë ose e kristalizuar. Kur është koha e ngrohtë, në fillim ajo rri e hollë dhe e lëngët, e kur bënë ftohtë e për një kohë të gjatë, ajo fillon të dendësohet dhe kristalizohet.
            Nëse dikush dëshiron që mjaltin (e kristalizuar) ta ketë prapë në gjendje të lëngët, duhet ta lërë 24 orë në një temperaturë konstante rreth  40º C.
            Aftësia e mjaltës për të jetuar është që kristalizohet, pra kur merr pamjen si të tëlyenit (gjalpit). Mjalti i kristalizuar është më i shijshëm për ta ngrënë. Për ëmbëlsira është më praktik të jetë në gjendje të lëngët. Kurse për ilaçe bënë të përdoret në të dy gjendjet.
            Mjalti i ka të gjitha vetitë ushqyese që i duhen njeriut, dhe për ta bërë vërtetuar këtë, po e theksoj se një kg mjalti  ka vlera ushqyese sa 50 kokrra vezë ose sa 2.5 kg mish viçi. Më së miri është që të përdoret me lugë të drurit, plastikës apo aluminit. Luga e hekurt ia dëmton mjaltit fermentet dhe mikroelementet kryesore të tij.
            Mjalti që përdoret për shëndet nuk bënë të përbihet menjëherë. Më së miri është që mjalti i kristalizuar të mbahet në gojë derisa të shkrihet. Në këtë mënyrë mjalti kalon drejtpërsëdrejti në gjak, pa iu dëmtuar as fermentet e as mikroelementet, sepse, siç dimë, lukthi - afër 30% të materieve ushqyese i dëmton, prandaj edhe efekti ushqyes i mjaltit mund të jetë më i vogël._



*Ushqimi i freskët - çfarë roli luan për njeriu?*

_Ushqimet që ne i përdorim për çdo ditë, janë të lloj-llojshme: si ushqime të përpunuara, të konservuara dhe, natyrisht, edhe të freskëta. Një prej ushqimet, ndoshta ndër më të domosdoshmit, është edhe buka dhe prodhimet e tjera të drithërave. Megjithëse ushqime të freskëta mund të gjesh në treg sa të duash, mjerisht, shumica e njerëzve, vazhdojnë të shërbehen me ushqime të konservuara, duke filluar nga turshitë, marmelatat, peshq, gullash etj, e në veçanti, me produkte të ngrira, të ruajtura nëpër frigorifer me ngrirje të thellë. Sidomos kohëve të fundit është në trend ruajta e gjërave ushqimore në formë të ngrirë, pasi, nga shumë amvise, konsiderohe së mënyra më e lehtë  e ruajtjes së produkteve edhe për kohë të gjatë, bile edhe me muaj të tërë.
            Ruajtja e ushqimeve në këtë mënyrë, është padyshim e dëmshme për shëndetin. Vlerta e tyre ushqyese, humbasin nga efekti i ngrirje-shkrirjes në përqindje të madhe.
            Ndërsa, kur është fjala për ushqime të freskëta, këtu kemi të bëjmë me produkte natyrore, me produkte që në vete përmbajnë vlera të shëndosha. Çka është e freskët është edhe më e shijshme, është më përmbajtjesore në vlera ushqyese dhe ajo që është më së rëndësishme, ushqimet e freskëta, sidomos pemët dhe perimet, përmbajnë në vete edhe shumë materie, jo vetëm për parandalimin e shumë sëmundjeve, po edhe për shërimin  e tyre.
            Disa shkencëtarë amerikan kanë bërë një eksperiment në këtë drejtim, me mase, dhe kanë vërtetuar edhe shkencërisht, përparësitë e ushqimeve të freskëta.
            Ata, disa mace i kanë ushqyer me produkte të freskëta, ndërsa grupin tjetër të maceve  e kanë ushqyer me produkte të konservuara. Macet që janë ushqyer me produkte të freskëta, kanë qenë më të bukura, më vitale, qimen e kanë pasur më të pastër dhe pjellshmëria e tyre ka qenë më produktive dhe më e shëndetshme. Ndërsa te macet e grupit tjetër, që janë ushqyer me produkte të konservuara, efekti ka qenë krejt i kundërt. Nuk kanë qenë të shëndosha e as të bukura, sikurse këto të grupit të parë, dhe kryesisht ka qenë sterile (jo pjellore).
            Shumëçka varet nga përzgjedhja jonë, e edhe shëndeti, prandaj mundohuni ti mënjanoi sa të mundeni produktet e konservuar dhe  përdorni sa më shumë ushqime të freskëta._


*Nijazi BASHA*

----------


## saura

> Thone se Adriano kur u mbyll ne dhome me Klaudjan [sipas variantit kinematografik]kishte konsumuar shume mjalte .............dhe arra...........


Une e bej shendetlije hahaha me ndryshu ndonjehere formen ,se baza e permbajtjes eshte pothuejse e njejta  :perqeshje:

----------


## urani29

> Ketu do te permendim disa menyra te mjekimit me mjalt, duke u bazuar ne keshillat e Pejgamberit [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem]. 
> 
> 
> 1. Duke pire mjaltin e shkrire ne uje, te gjitha njollat e zoreve do te zhduken 
> 
> 2. Ngrenia e rregullt e mjaltit ndihmon ne perforcimin e te mbajturit mend (memorien e forcon) si dhe forcon trupin fizikisht.
> 
> 3. Nese mjalti pihet i tretur ne uje te ngrohte, ndihmon kunder diarese. 
> 
> ...


Kjo qfar thua ti esht e vertet e kam perdor mjaltin vet.
Mjalti esht nje prodhim i natures qe ne duhet ta ruajm dhet te bejm sa me shum kopshte me lule ku bletet do marrin nektarin e neve do na dhurojn mjaltin.
Mjalti esht aprovuar si nga shkenca po edhe nga provjoja e njerzve qe esht nje produkt sherus.Eht shum i mir per sportistet ju kisha fen sportisve mos perdorni doping por perdorni mjalt se vjen nga natyra.Flm ti qe ke hap ket tem te mrekullushme.

----------

